# Cliff hanger



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm impressed!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Why bother with the helmets?

I can't even walk up to stuff like this without getting upset. Strange, because I will readily ski the super steeps without thinking twice about the consequences. But on a bike it always gives me a pause.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Crazy, isn't it? I don't even have a fear of heights and yet watching this my heart skipped a few beats


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Ummmm... NO.

I like to let my inner daredevil adrenalin junkie out to play too sometimes. But HellNAW. Not like that.

Props. Just don't mess up. Cuz I don't even wanna know if you do. Crazy basta'ds!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know how they ride at all with such huge balls of steel. Clearly, those guys don't spend much time fretting over death and danger.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I almost died once doing something stupid which didn't seem at all stupid at the time and all I could think was how sorry I was to put my wife through it. Four days in intensive care and three surgeries made me realize there were more important things in life. Hell, I would never have met my grand daughter if I had bought it that one time ....

However, my buddies still like to tell the story and I can now look back with a perverse sense of survival or pride or whatever but once was quite enough.

The thing is, I really can understand why people do this and end up defending those who dare to try to those too scared to live.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

So after the video was over I just noticed how far I was leaning to the right in my chair! :eekster:


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd look over the edge...just second or two before rolling off it. 
Hold my bear, will ya?


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

I rode that trail last year, but I was much further right than they were!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I can never understand why some people
have such a death wish?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I don't recall ever watching a ride video that made me cringe for such a long duration. This is not just insanity it's stupid.

There should be a warning before viewing.

*Warning:* Please use restroom prior to viewing. We are not responsible for soiled shorts.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

My biggest fear would be a piece of the cliff breaking off and going over with it.

My father died from falling over a cliff. So yeah, it's pretty stupid to **** around like that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Sorry for your loss Shawn. I would have not known there was any connection


A huge part of "extreme sports" is the head game. The more you stress about a negative outcome the more likely that outcome is. The riders in this video are skilled and confident, doing something they love. It's not for everyone but there are some riders that are capable


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> It's not for everyone but there are some riders that are capable


But even the most capable occasionally go down, some farther than others.

I'm not judging. It's their lives, more power to them! I would hope they don't have kids though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> But even the most capable occasionally go down, some farther than others.
> 
> I'm not judging. It's their lives, more power to them! I would hope they don't have kids though.


Yep, and the odds of failure gets slimmer with each stroke of the pedal.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I ride Gooseberry and the surrounding areas that have cliff sections. While I'm totally confident in my riding abilities, those sections that border the cliffs scary the hell out of me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Sorry for your loss Shawn. I would have not known there was any connection
> 
> A huge part of "extreme sports" is the head game. The more you stress about a negative outcome the more likely that outcome is. The riders in this video are skilled and confident, doing something they love. It's not for everyone but there are some riders that are capable


Thanks. All it takes is a little mistake. The guy in front gets hung up in a bush, like the guy in back did, comes to a stop and the guy in back runs into his rear tire and knocks him off balance.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

those guys sure have some skills, no question. I was more surprised at the end at all the sponsors names that rolled on the screen.

The rider in the Mountain Bike Bill video from Carrizo Gorge, was nowhere near as skilled as these guys, but the line was far easier, too. he seemed to go rolling down the gorge just from a momentary loss of balance. Neither heights nor technical climbing bother tese guys, they seem highly skilled. At kleast with Rampage there is a competition of sorts, whereas this seems more like a dare. I sure hope they were well paid by the sponsors.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

thinking about it some more, it is risking their lives quite plainly when you get a glipse over the edge. if they go over they are dead. i suppose a company can find someone short-sighted or "confident" enough to take that bet? or maybe these geniuses did it on their own initiative and then sold it to a combination of their sponsors? either way, they are Darwin award candidates waiting to become big winners!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Rev Bubba said:


> I almost died once doing something stupid which didn't seem at all stupid at the time and all I could think was how sorry I was to put my wife through it. Four days in intensive care and three surgeries made me realize there were more important things in life. Hell, I would never have met my grand daughter if I had bought it that one time ....
> 
> However, my buddies still like to tell the story and I can now look back with a perverse sense of survival or pride or whatever but once was quite enough.
> 
> The thing is, I really can understand why people do this and end up defending those who dare to try to those too scared to live.


Well what did you do? You can't just leave us hanging like that.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome video! but hell no! Age & Skill limits plus add a bit of fear... doomed


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I ride Gooseberry and the surrounding areas that have cliff sections. While I'm totally confident in my riding abilities, those sections that border the cliffs scary the hell out of me.


They scary the hell out of you?

I couldn't help but be reminded of this commercial.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks. All it takes is a little mistake. The guy in front gets hung up in a bush, like the guy in back did, comes to a stop and the guy in back runs into his rear tire and knocks him off balance.


Sorry for your loss.

This video there are so many things that could happen, too many to list.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was leaning right as well. Crazy!


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

There is a LOT of risk going on there. But other than maybe 10 spots that looked like death if one thing went wrong the rest of the trail looked awesome as fvck.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I became one with a sandbar while surfing in a tropicalstorm.

Three or four broken ribs, punctured lung, dislocated clavicle, right ear almost rippedoff (sown back in the emergency room) and a face that looked like road rash at50 mph on gravel.

I should have listened to my wife and realized there was good reason she was too scared to watch me that day.

I've toned my mountain biking down now that I know the consequences. Better to walk and ride another day and watch other people's videos.

I can understand why people go for the adrenalin rush but no longer seek it to a degree that can permanently injure or kill. Just spend money to upgrade to a MIPs helmet cause you never know....


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Hell no, I don't need to impress someone that much, not even myself.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

One of the guys whom I regularly ride with does things like that, even hops along the edge sometimes. When we come to stop near the edge, I'm the guy who's laying flat on the ground looking over the edge.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> One of the guys whom I regularly ride with does things like that, even hops along the edge sometimes. When we come to stop near the edge, I'm the guy who's laying flat on the ground looking over the edge.


just curious about their motivation? just more risk taking by nature? curious because the risk seems completely disproportiobate with perceived reward.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cjsb said:


> just curious about their motivation? just more risk taking by nature? curious because the risk seems completely disproportiobate with perceived reward.


Sometimes adrenaline takes over common sense.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cjsb said:


> just curious about their motivation? just more risk taking by nature? curious because the risk seems completely disproportiobate with perceived reward.


There are people who get off on high risk. We call them thrill seekers. Then there's the rest of us, who tolerate lesser risks. We're "normal". Then there's folks who have trouble tolerating any risk at all. We call them "old ladies". Me, I'm mostly normal, sometimes an old lady. Never been a thrill seeker.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow great footage! I got a nice adrenaline rush just watching. :thumbsup:

I used to take some risks on my MTB riding Porcupine Rim back in the day. Now-a-days I spend more time on the moto. It gets you used to risk in a big way.

I tend to ride 2ft from the edge, rather than 2 inches. But I'm traveling much faster, so the consequences are the same.

This whole ride is along a cliff, but highlights are at 4:04 and 6:55


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

This one is right on the edge with some technical features. This was my first time riding this trail and I had know idea what I was in for. 

NOTHING beats the feeling of living on the edge. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thrilling ride Steve71. Thanks for your posts


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

The original video was posted on Nate Hills YouTube account. Nate Hills just won the Moab Enduro: 2016 Scott Enduro Cup: Round One, Moab - Race Results - Pinkbike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rippling over canyons said:


> The original video was posted on Nate Hills YouTube account. Nate Hills just won the Moab Enduro: 2016 Scott Enduro Cup: Round One, Moab - Race Results - Pinkbike.


I bet he's lurking in on these multiple threads and laughing his ass off at us.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I rode that same trail (The old Blue Dot, now Gold Bar Rim) with Zinger-UK not long ago. We kept much farther from the edge. I'm too old to die that way.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Come on Steve, you trying to get us all to buy motocross bikes or something?!


----------



## rcoe (Apr 9, 2014)

Crazy.

Last year we traveled to Sun Valley and my daughter and I were riding on some of the lift trails. I remember the first one we started down I was flying at a good clip really having fun, after about a mile or so I stopped waiting for her to catch up. She was having real issues with the drop off on our right side, while not a cliff it would have been a nasty fall if you went off the trail. I had not noticed but once she brought it to my attention it was hard not to and our pace slowed.

Reminds me of these guys, alot of risk for very little gain.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I rode this last Friday. The actual trail is a little further to the right and only goes with in six feet of the edge a couple of times. It was good technical fun with out nearly as much risk as these guys are taking. Nate is sponsored by Gopro so he gets paid to make videos like this, I'm sure that is a motivator for him to take the extra risk. 

This trail also leads you directly to the Portal trail where you don't get much choice but ride right on the edge. If you look on Nate Hills youtube page you can check out some vids of him ripping that one as well.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> There are people who get off on high risk. We call them thrill seekers. Then there's the rest of us, who tolerate lesser risks. We're "normal". Then there's folks who have trouble tolerating any risk at all. We call them "old ladies". Me, I'm mostly normal, sometimes an old lady. Never been a thrill seeker.


Thanks for the reply. I agree with you, I was just curious if there was anything beyond being caught in the moment or being addicted to thrills. If one of these riders, for example, thought that this was a good career move or advanced their career then I would say they were delusional.

I see from the other posts that the pro riders, or at least one of them is surprisingly experienced in terms of age, so likely someone who loves the thrills, whether it is skiing, snow boarding, Enduro, or riding on the edge in the video.

By the way, their skill on the Portal trail video is impressive. So smoothe andgraceful and fast on such a demanding trail. Really impressive riding.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamwa said:


> Come on Steve, you trying to get us all to buy motocross bikes or something?!


Haha. Judging from the popularity of ebikes on MTBR, I don't think that's happening anytime soon 

However, that trail in my video is popular and super fun for MTBs.

Back in 2006...

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/fresh-fruita-rotten-vegetables-redux-241416.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've been a risk taker adrenaline junkie all of my life. But that original cliff video ride along is just a bit past even my younger day risk taking.

Back in the day..


















I'm on the right in this photo. ^^


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been a risk taker adrenaline junkie all of my life. But that original cliff video ride along is just a bit past even my younger day risk taking.
> 
> Back in the day..


That's risk taking?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steve71 said:


> Haha. Judging from the popularity of ebikes on MTBR, I don't think that's happening anytime soon
> 
> However, that trail in my video is popular and super fun for MTBs.
> 
> ...


Nice shot, I enjoyed your vids as well. Put me back on the moto for a few minutes anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's risk taking?


Hard to tell the speed/height from the pics, but messing up a jump like that could put you in a wheelchair for the rest of your life. I'd rather be dead...


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shot, I enjoyed your vids as well. Put me back on the moto for a few minutes anyway. :thumbsup:


Cheers.

When things go wrong on that trail...


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Back on topic. Here's Nate Hills again. This looks more scary to me than the first video. Amazing move at 3:45 :eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steve71 said:


> Hard to tell the speed/height from the pics, but messing up a jump like that could put you in a wheelchair for the rest of your life. I'd rather be dead...


Speed in 3rd gear at about 50 MPH and distance 100' to 120'. Not the best time to not be on your game.

The photo with two of us in it. I'm the one on the right and I had to slow way down to time my jump to be next to him. An old friend of mine who wasn't the best in the air and was afraid to hit it at speed.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Speed in 3rd gear at about 50 MPH and distance 100' to 120'. Not the best time to not be on your game.
> 
> The photo with two of us in it. I'm the one on the right and I had to slow way down to time my jump to be next to him. An old friend of mine who wasn't the best in the air and was afraid to hit it at speed.


That's some serious hang time and qualifies many times over as "risk taking". :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steve71 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> When things go wrong on that trail...


Oh ****!
Lucky it was just the bike. Two years ago this coming July I flew a Harley off a cliff on a mountain road in Colorado. I thank my many years experience on a dirt bike for my reflexes to get rid of the bike which ended up some 200' down and stuffed in some Aspen Trees. If I had stayed with the bike I most likely would have been dead.

It was raining and hailing with very bad visability. I mis-judged a corner and ended up in the shoulder and off the cliff. I don't remember how I landed I only remember standing about 40' down and looking down at the bike stuffed in the trees way down below. I made it back up to the road and was in a state of shock at what had just happened. As I stood there a guy came around the corner and insisted I get in. So I did and he drove me to the closest hospital in a small mountain town. As I sat in his car I went to take my helmet off and noticed I was bleeding pretty bad. I apologized for bleeding on his car interior. He said my chin had a gaping cut and that's where the blood was coming from.

He dropped me at the front doors of the hospital and wished me luck. I walked in where they immediately went to town checking me out. After a few X-rays I heard a nurse calling for life flight. I asked another nurse who was standing over me if that call was for me. She responded, yes you have a fractured neck and your going to a hospital in Denver. Long story short I was flown there by helicopter and spent 4 days in the hospital. Lucky for me the fracture was two vertebrae "wings" that were chipped off. The specialist said they would absorb into my system and I should heal up fine. I was out of work for six weeks and he was right, it healed up fine with zero side effects. I was seriously lucky.

Fast forward 6 months after that crash. I crashed hard while snow skiing off a jump. I shattered my clavical where it connects to my sternum. I also fractured my sternum and broke a rib. That crash cost me more injury wise. I'm still in pain with my sternum. That cost me another 6 weeks of being out of work.

I'm trying to not take as many risks these days. But it's hard I grew up riding MX and freestyle snow skiing. Plus freestyle stand up jet skiing and mountain biking. The main thing on my list these days is mountain biking. I'm 54 now and I need to slow down and stop taking so many risks.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Steve71 said:


> That's some serious hang time and qualifies many times over as "risk taking". :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I second that on the impressive hang time D.J.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> One of the guys whom I regularly ride with does things like that, even hops along the edge sometimes. When we come to stop near the edge, I'm the guy who's laying flat on the ground looking over the edge.


**** even thats brave to me im deathly afraid of heights just watching that scared me seriously I have problems on a 4 foot ladder at times but yet I can scale a rock face without a rope go figure....


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't bother to read all of the posts, so this has already been covered -- but I'm not that impressed. The lines they were riding could be cleaned by anyone with average skills. However, the majority of people with average skills or better have the judgement to know that it is not worth your life to ride so close to death.

People have the right to do what they want with their lives, but to me, it's not an admirable quality to risk one's own life for the camera and/or fame. Unless those two are both hermits -- it is incredibly selfish to take such risks -- because undoubtedly they are going to leave someone behind who loves or depends on them.

Just my $.02 though.


Edit: Wow. I just got negative rep'd for the above comments. To clarify my point in another way -- I don't equate this video with something like the Rampage. I have great respect for people who compete in that event. They're using a heap of skill to get down that course in one piece, let alone with style. Yes, the possibility of serious injury or death is there -- but everything is very calculated and precise. FWIW I've ridden sections of the Rampage course, and know what it takes to ride that stuff. A lot of skill, not just daring.

This video, on the other hand, just seems like a couple dudes were riding the Gold Bar Rim trail and decided "hey, let's ride as close as possible to that 400' cliff, just for the sake of doing it." I don't understand the mentality. I've ridden Portal trail many times, and could clean the entire thing with ease. But -- I will ALWAYS walk that section that says "Dismount now -- people have died here." Because I know that even though I could clean the section -- is it worth it?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh ****!
> Lucky it was just the bike. Two years ago this coming July I flew a Harley off a cliff on a mountain road in Colorado. I thank my many years experience on a dirt bike for my reflexes to get rid of the bike which ended up some 200' down and stuffed in some Aspen Trees. If I had stayed with the bike I most likely would have been dead.
> 
> It was raining and hailing with very bad visability. I mis-judged a corner and ended up in the shoulder and off the cliff. I don't remember how I landed I only remember standing about 40' down and looking down at the bike stuffed in the trees way down below. I made it back up to the road and was in a state of shock at what had just happened. As I stood there a guy came around the corner and insisted I get in. So I did and he drove me to the closest hospital in a small mountain town. As I sat in his car I went to take my helmet off and noticed I was bleeding pretty bad. I apologized for bleeding on his car interior. He said my chin had a gaping cut and that's where the blood was coming from.
> ...


Dude, you're a wonder. Makes me feel like an old lady. Taking it down a few notches sounds like a good idea. I can tell you for sure, the healing doesn't get easier.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> I second that on the impressive hang time D.J.


Thanks Judy, sometimes I wish I was still up there. 



cookieMonster said:


> I didn't bother to read all of the posts, so this has already been covered -- but I'm not that impressed. The lines they were riding could be cleaned by anyone with average skills. However, the majority of people with average skills or better have the judgement to know that it is not worth your life to ride so close to death.
> 
> People have the right to do what they want with their lives, but to me, it's not an admirable quality to risk one's own life for the camera and/or fame. Unless those two are both hermits -- it is incredibly selfish to take such risks -- because undoubtedly they are going to leave someone behind who loves or depends on them.
> 
> ...


Those two riders are professional riders. In response to your Red Bull Rampage comment.



Gasp4Air said:


> Dude, you're a wonder. Makes me feel like an old lady. Taking it down a few notches sounds like a good idea. I can tell you for sure, the healing doesn't get easier.


Yes, I've come to realize the latter.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Crazy, isn't it? I don't even have a fear of heights and yet watching this my heart skipped a few beats


I'd be okay there. I'm only afraid at the height between "walk away" and "instant death." Any higher or lower and I'm okay.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh ****!
> Lucky it was just the bike. Two years ago this coming July I flew a Harley off a cliff on a mountain road in Colorado. I thank my many years experience on a dirt bike for my reflexes to get rid of the bike which ended up some 200' down and stuffed in some Aspen Trees. If I had stayed with the bike I most likely would have been dead.
> 
> It was raining and hailing with very bad visability. I mis-judged a corner and ended up in the shoulder and off the cliff. I don't remember how I landed I only remember standing about 40' down and looking down at the bike stuffed in the trees way down below. I made it back up to the road and was in a state of shock at what had just happened. As I stood there a guy came around the corner and insisted I get in. So I did and he drove me to the closest hospital in a small mountain town. As I sat in his car I went to take my helmet off and noticed I was bleeding pretty bad. I apologized for bleeding on his car interior. He said my chin had a gaping cut and that's where the blood was coming from.
> ...


Wow, glad you're OK. That must have been a very scary experience in the ER when they called in the flight for life.

Motorbikes are dangerous. Steve smith was just killed on his dirt bike 

Canadian Downhill legend Steve Smith dies at 26 - Mtbr.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steve71 said:


> Wow, glad you're OK. That must have been a very scary experience in the ER when they called in the flight for life.
> 
> Motorbikes are dangerous. Steve smith was just killed on his dirt bike
> 
> Canadian Downhill legend Steve Smith dies at 26 - Mtbr.com


Very scary indeed.

Yeah I heard about that. A very sad deal and he was only 26.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DJ, you're a 'Come back' sort of guy. I've been in a few serious 'scrapes, but yours rate. I'm glad that you're still with us and makin' life difficult for some here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> DJ, you're a 'Come back' sort of guy. I've been in a few serious 'scrapes, but yours rate. I'm glad that you're still with us and makin' life difficult for some here.


Thanks C2L, I'm thinking that was heart sent. And as far as making life difficult for some, apparently my calling.


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

No comment! 


Cannnnn youuuu diiig iiiiiit !


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks C2L, I'm thinking that was heart sent. And as far as making life difficult for some, apparently my calling.


Yepper, you're correct.

Glad you're with us.

Yep, it does appear to be your calling.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

That is fricken insane. There's a point in the video when he follows his buddy on the edge and has to rub a bush and go up a rock curb... Dunno if he has clips on or not but he comes to a stop in the middle of it it seemed.. You hear him breathe kinda heavy afterwards.. ? Scary


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Speed in 3rd gear at about 50 MPH and distance 100' to 120'. Not the best time to not be on your game.
> 
> The photo with two of us in it. I'm the one on the right and I had to slow way down to time my jump to be next to him. An old friend of mine who wasn't the best in the air and was afraid to hit it at speed.


I get queasy when I get an atv 4 feet off the ground. Major props on that. Don't listen to jealous haters haha. 
People don't realize motorized vehicles paralyze or worse when they land on top of you.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

DJ - you know you're getting some good air when the thing you jumped off, and the thing you're going to land on aren't even in the picture.


----------



## randum (May 17, 2016)

it says that the video has been removed by the user. i am in such suspense right now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The video looks/works fine to me.


----------



## randum (May 17, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> The video looks/works fine to me.


the very first video on page 1?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

As others have mentioned, all adrenaline junkies get their kicks in a different way. Would I ride that close to the edge? Hell no! But for those guys, it may be just what they need to make a trail that seems tame to them a rush.

And like others, I've been a moto guy for the past 35 years. Dirt growing up, street the past 10 years or so. And it doesn't help my case I grew up an hour from the now world famous Deals Gap, a.k.a. Tail of the Dragon. Suffice it to say I've taken way too many risks on public roads, but really got off on it for years. After my own super close call, and many more subtle wake up calls, I finally listened and am lucky to be here. It's funny though, used to be if I didn't get a moto ride every few days during warm weather, I was crabby. Now I'm that way about cycling, go figure.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You can still watch the video here: Fearless mountain bikers ride next to a 400 ft drop-off : theCHIVE

I like your happy face knee pads HPIguy


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Ha ha, thanks. In all my years of bikes and gear, I believe I've had more comments on the smiley knee pucks than anything I've owned.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'd just ride over to the right, following the yellow makers well away from the edge.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jfudge02 said:


> I get queasy when I get an atv 4 feet off the ground. Major props on that. Don't listen to jealous haters haha.
> People don't realize motorized vehicles paralyze or worse when they land on top of you.





muddytire said:


> DJ - you know you're getting some good air when the thing you jumped off, and the thing you're going to land on aren't even in the picture.


Thanks guys.



Jwiffle said:


> Yeah, I think I'd just ride over to the right, following the yellow makers well away from the edge.


It's been years since I rode Slickrock in Moab. But I remember following the painted white lines through the rock indicating where the trail was. The whole time in the back of my head I was thinking, I hope someone didn't redirect the paint and send me right off a cliff. :yikes:


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Within a foot or so of going over when he crashes.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Unforgiving with no room for error. No matter how cool or skilled you think you are.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Unforgiving with no room for error. No matter how cool or skilled you think you are.


Yep! And all on film to show his grandchildren some day.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

IPunchCholla said:


> Within a foot or so of going over when he crashes.


Almost falls to his death and is chuckling. What fun!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hold my spleen.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> Almost falls to his death and is chuckling. What fun!


First thing I thought.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! Dude is fortunate to be alive. Don't know what he was trying to do but it looks like he just jammed that front wheel right into the angled rock. If you can't even get your front wheel lifted on command, why would you try something like that?

I think the laughing is just a relief reaction and defense as his stupidity was caught on camera. But the others seem to be laughing at him...

This video might be the ultimate winner for flats over clipped in, as it seems like he might have fallen to his death clipped in had he not had help from his friends.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

also reminds me of Master Yoda, "There is no try, only do!" Or in this case "do or die", but for his friends he is one dead Padawan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cjsb said:


> Wow! Dude is fortunate to be alive. Don't know what he was trying to do but it looks like he just jammed that front wheel right into the angled rock. If you can't even get your front wheel lifted on command, why would you try something like that?
> 
> I think the laughing is just a relief reaction and defense as his stupidity was caught on camera. But the others seem to be laughing at him...
> 
> This video might be the ultimate winner for flats over clipped in, as it seems like he might have fallen to his death clipped in had he not had help from his friends.


Yeah his buddies filming it were laughing and he still wasn't on safe ground yet. Imagine how they would feel if he slipped off the cliff while he was trying to scramble back up after the initial fall.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yeah his buddies filming it were laughing and he still wasn't on safe ground yet. Imagine how they would feel if he slipped off the cliff while he was trying to scramble back up after the initial fall.


I watched it 3 times and the only person I heard laughing was Yuri (crazed rider), his brother seemed pretty cool and collected under the circumstances. I didn't hear anyone else in the vid.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah he's lucky he fell forward and not to the side like 




That said, the angle of the camera did make it look a little more life threatening.

Update: as someone who wears clips and still falls when I come to a stop on flat ground sometimes lol.. These clips (pun intended) make me sick


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> I watched it 3 times and the only person I heard laughing was Yuri (crazed rider), his brother seemed pretty cool and collected under the circumstances. I didn't hear anyone else in the vid.


Alright I watched it again. Yes he [Yuri] was laughing and yes his brother was pretty calm. But his brother also had a laugh to his voice once Yuri continued laughing. The first time I watched it I thought I heard another augh besides the cameraman. I'm confirmed wrong after watching it again. I just can't get over Yuris reaction as he's getting up just inches from the drop off and not really paying attention to his steps. In his embarrassed haste he could have easily tripped and went over as he walked towards his brother.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jfudge02 said:


> Yeah he's lucky he fell forward and not to the side like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ^^^

As long as we are posting up these "clips". Here's one that happened just east of San Diego to a fellow member here back in the early 2000's. Not sure if Miles still rides or not. I haven't seen him on here in years. Scary crash, and luckily he came out of it with just bruises and rock rash. And I'm sure a cactus needle or two.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright I watched it again. Yes he [Yuri] was laughing and yes his brother was pretty calm. But his brother also had a laugh to his voice once Yuri continued laughing. The first time I watched it I thought I heard another augh besides the cameraman. I'm confirmed wrong after watching it again. I just can't get over Yuris reaction as he's getting up just inches from the drop off and not really paying attention to his steps. In his embarrassed haste he could have easily tripped and went over as he walked towards his brother.


I watched it again and it seems like it just the two brothers. The rider's laugh sounds like it is coming from all directions and multiple people but he is the only one laughing.  I love at the end how he pretends it was all fun and games when he says "Holy crap that was funny.". He was scared out of his bike shorts.

Watching the second time I also caught the big brake check and fork compresssion. Had he not checked his brake he probably rolls up and over at speed. Maybe he needs some front wheel lift, but I think all he needed was to roll it at speed and unweight the front at the right moment.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jfudge02 said:


> Yeah he's lucky he fell forward and not to the side like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a good one. I love his fellow rider "Hey, hey, hey!". I am wondering if the other riding was telling him to take it easy or get off and walk before he went over. It is hard to tell but I think he is clipped in. Walking with one foot and clipped in with the other on a very gangerous section. Obviously he should have gotten off and walked side by side with his bike. But if you are going to do what he did you need to be able to clip out. When I was learning with clip ins I would do that a lot because I was lazy and it was "hard" to un-clip once I had the other foot out and on the ground.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Holy ^^^
> 
> As long as we are posting up these "clips". Here's one that happened just east of San Diego to a fellow member here back in the early 2000's. Not sure if Miles still rides or not. I haven't seen him on here in years. Scary crash, and luckily he came out of it with just bruises and rock rash. And I'm sure a cactus needle or two.


I remember when MTB Bill posted it either on MTBR or on his web site and had pictures of the injuries and more description. As I recall he was hurt pretty badly and they had quite a ways to ride out. I think they were wriding Carrizo Gorge, which is in the middle of nowhere sso it's not like to get back to civilzation when you get to your car either. He was sure lucky it wasn't even worse.

Point to note is that MTB Bill is the one of three with sense to walk it. MTB Bill's friend asks if he filmed it. If you have seen when MTB Bill went over the edge on the "Hangover Trail" in sedona area. once they rescue him one his friend's asks, were you filing? He affirms and then others say "yeah".

I suppose it is like Planeas and trains where "we can laugh about it now" when we survive.

The laughing does remind me back when I first was into MTB and had my rigid rockhopper. Hit a little kicker stump and got gret air but started turning sideways, hit the ground and flew off horiontal and head slammed into a tree. My friends were dead silent until they saw me get up and smile then we all started laughing unctrollably. I took my helmet off later and it had a massive crack. Sent it back to Bell and they gave me a "Saved by the Bell" certificate and a new helmet.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i found MTBBILL's write up of the Miles crash that DJ posted above

http://www.mountainbikebill.com/MilesCrash.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cjsb said:


> I remember when MTB Bill posted it either on MTBR or on his web site and had pictures of the injuries and more description. As I recall he was hurt pretty badly and they had quite a ways to ride out. I think they were wriding Carrizo Gorge, which is in the middle of nowhere sso it's not like to get back to civilzation when you get to your car either. He was sure lucky it wasn't even worse.
> 
> Point to note is that MTB Bill is the one of three with sense to walk it. MTB Bill's friend asks if he filmed it. If you have seen when MTB Bill went over the edge on the "Hangover Trail" in sedona area. once they rescue him one his friend's asks, were you filing? He affirms and then others say "yeah".
> 
> ...





cjsb said:


> i found MTBBILL's write up of the Miles crash that DJ posted above
> 
> MountainBikeBill's Mountain biking Trail Reviews, Videos and Pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I remember all that. MTB Bill filmed a large group of us riding Noble way back around 2001'. He had it posted on his site for a few years but he must have deleted in favor of some other Noble footage. Anyway he's a great guy and the site he has created for local So. Cal. and beyond is a great source for anyone pondering what trails to hit.

That Miles crash video was also featured on a television program years ago. I can't remember the name if it but it was one of the original crazy video shows. Where they show short clip videos of such events.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay, gone.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ We have a skimmer!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yep I remember all that. MTB Bill filmed a large group of us riding Noble way back around 2001'. He had it posted on his site for a few years but he must have deleted in favor of some other Noble footage. Anyway he's a great guy and the site he has created for local So. Cal. and beyond is a great source for any pondering what trails to hit.
> 
> That Miles crash video was also featured on a television program years ago. I can't remember the name if it but it was one of the original crazy video shows. Where they show short clip videos of such events.


Hey, I Think I saw pictures of your bike on his website.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

It's probably just a matter of time before there's footage of a rider actually falling off a cliff to their death.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ We have a skimmer!


Attention, may I gave your attention. Skimmer at large, this is an all points bulletin. He could be armed and dangerous. Eye witnesses have described him as looking tired and a bit hasty to read every post within a thread. If you do come across him be cautious and don't approach, please call the authorities immediately.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Curveball said:


> It's probably just a matter of time before there's footage of a rider actually falling off a cliff to their death.


 Yup, and they will probably be laughing all the way down,"That was funny, hahahahahah, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!". splat!!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yep I remember all that. MTB Bill filmed a large group of us riding Noble way back around 2001'. He had it posted on his site for a few years but he must have deleted in favor of some other Noble footage. Anyway he's a great guy and the site he has created for local So. Cal. and beyond is a great source for anyone pondering what trails to hit.
> 
> That Miles crash video was also featured on a television program years ago. I can't remember the name if it but it was one of the original crazy video shows. Where they show short clip videos of such events.


When I lived in SoCal I always used his maps to help learn the trails, an amazing resource. I never met him but met Aqua a couple times at top of Penny Pines. Below is a link to a group ride, but I just now noticed that you said 2001 so this aint it.

MountainBikeBill's Mountain biking Trail Reviews, Videos and Pictures


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Attention, may I gave your attention. Skimmer at large, this is an all points bulletin. He could be armed and dangerous. Eye witnesses have described him as looking tired and a bit hasty to read every post within a thread. If you do come across him be cautious and don't approach, please call the authorities immediately.


I'm armed, dangerous, and tired. Mostly, very tired.

I did read the whole thread, but just happened to miss that particular post.

I really do need some more coffee.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We are all talking about this guy falling off the cliff, but he came pretty close to loosing his bike if nothing else.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

cjsb said:


> Watching the second time I also caught the big brake check and fork compresssion. Had he not checked his brake he probably rolls up and over at speed. Maybe he needs some front wheel lift, but I think all he needed was to roll it at speed and unweight the front at the right moment.


Yep and the top comment right now on the youtube page is "Close...... wheelie close" LOL


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Slight shift of topic, when riding close to a cliff's edge just isn't thrilling enough... 
famous last words "Viva le France"!






Impressive video quality!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's a better one:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good one Shawn


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

All it would take is a little cross wind, updraft and splat! Something totally out of his control.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting article about risk and mtb

Get Out There : Crashed! Extreme Sports And The Deathly Allure of Risk

Pushing the boundaries


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

Mating Rituals: Why Certain Risky Behaviors Can Make You Look Hot : NPR I checked, eating too many Oreos isn't considered "Hot", neither is wearing old T-Shirts. Dang.


cyclelicious said:


> Interesting article about risk and mtb
> 
> Get Out There : Crashed! Extreme Sports And The Deathly Allure of Risk
> 
> Pushing the boundaries


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope !










Sauce : Don't Look Down: Riding on the Edge of a Massive Dam - Video - Pinkbike


----------

